# I need to start beekeeping, right NOW



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

GET IN THERE !!!!!

i recommend watching a youtube video from jpthebeeman. hes a pro and he will show you what to do. go buy a couple deep hive bodies and a couple medium supers. remove all the comb and rubber band it to the deep frames in the same direction as they are in the wall. its imperative that you make sure they are facing upward as they build comb slightly at an upward angle. put them in the deep hive bodies.... eh just watch some videos and get in there !!!!!!


feral bees are the best bees. they are aclimated to your area,climate and environment.

welcome aboard and have fun getting obsessed with all things beekeeping hahaha.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> involved with extracting them.

Beekeepers call removing live bees and comb from a wall a _cutout_.  _Trapouts (_lure box)can work, but they need to be connected to the wall so the bees are forced to go through the trap first. Trapouts also leave the comb in the wall. Lots of info on these subjects in the _Trapout and Cutout_ forum:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?292-Swarms-Trap-outs-and-Cut-outs

My guess is that you will find that the simplest way to remove the bees and successfully move them to a hive is to open up the wall of the garage so that you can put the comb into frames to put in their new hive home.


P.S. "_Extracting_" refers to removing honey from honeycomb via an extracting machine. :lookout:


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Keep it coming. I may post the hives etc. I am considering purchasing for your advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

How can you put the comb into a box with frames? OK OK, I'll read up.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lots of threads on Beesource on cutouts. But this site has a very nice series of photos of a cutout from a stud wall: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2877166/posts

Note the rubber bands around the frame holding the comb (that was removed from the wall) in place in the frame.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah, and suddenly tommysnare's post makes a lot more sense. I watched a couple videos as suggested. I have a feeling my swarm is a lot smaller than most of those I watched. 

Just hope I can notice the queen. Is the queen put in a 'cage' (sorry, sure there is a better term) so she doesn't fly off and take the hive with her before they really get settled in? How important is it to put her in a keeper? 

Thanks.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Bee sure you get a smoker, gloves, and a veil.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome!
Bees are fun! Ideally, it would be great, if you could find somebody with experience to help you at the beginning. There are many bee-enthusiasts organization everywhere. It is not necessary must bee-eee the "bee-club". Bee-stores sometime have some bee-groups and even offer bee-classes. You could find bee-friend at the farmers market (selling honey). Watching youtube videos is really helpful also. Good luck with your project!


----------



## bassbee (Apr 26, 2013)

Before performing your first cut out without any beekeeping experience, I would definitely try to get hold of an experienced beekeeper for assistance. They can point out alot of things you may miss and at the same time give you the basics before you jump in head first. If you can't get hold of anyone from your local beekeeper group, try giving your local agricultural extention agency a call or your local 911 centers non-emergency number. My local extention agency and emergency center has a list of local beekeepers to assist with swarms and other task involving honeybees. Good luck. Once you begin you get hooked fast.


----------



## TNTBEES (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck your going to love beekeeping. Harvest Lane Honey in Tooele has everything you will need at a good price.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! The reason for caging the queen is to prevent damage during comb manipulation. If the queen is set on leaving she will wait until you release her and take off with the bees. Swarms exhibit the same behavior. The secret is observing what the bees want and making their behavior what you desire.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Anyone with local SLC experience, I actually live up Emigration canyon quite a ways. But just moved here. Should I be concerned with bears in my hive placement? It sounds like this also impacts the amount of honey I need to let them store up for the winter. 

Cheers, thanks for all the encouragement. I'll try to contact the local association again, although it will be my fourth call to them... starting to lose hope with getting assistance. I'll check out the local retail store too, I prefer to support local business when possible.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Once a beekkeeper cautioned me about using too many rubber bands and mentioned what happened when the bands were first cut and what possibly happens. (damage to bees as well as comb) and the amount of bee effort to carry out the rubber bands.


----------

